# Общий раздел > Чувства > Секс и страсть >  Уроки соблазнения: как это делают в разных странах

## Irina

*Уроки соблазнения : как это делают в разных странах*


Сексологи сходятся во мнении, что главные мастера соблазнения – это испанцы, природа наделила их неуемным темпераментом и привычкой неотступно преследовать объект своей страсти. Девять из десяти сеньорит первыми знакомятся с мужчинами и буквально вешаются им на шею. Но и назойливые испанские кавалеры весьма настойчивы в своих ухаживаниях.

*
Основное оружие испанцев* – это пронзительный взгляд прямо в глаза. У них это расценивается как проявление интереса, доверия и физического влечения. Причем кабальеро знают толк и умеют «стрелять глазами» не хуже сеньорит. По признанию каждого пятого жителя Испании, без взгляда «глаза в глаза» романтическая связь просто невозможна.


*Японцы* предпочитают соблазнять, просто спаивая избранника или избранницу излюбленным своим напитком – саке. Кстати, именно этот восточный народ воплощает в себе общемировую тенденцию. По статистике более половины лавеласов всех национальностей рассматривают алкогольный вечер и беседу по душам как самое действенное средство сближения.


Пивные свидания – давняя традиция также в* Германии и Чехии.* Несколько кружек пива, вкусные колбаски и сальные шуточки – и объект вожделения всецело ваш, убеждены в этих странах.


Но из любого правила, как водится, бывают исключения.* Португальцы,* наперекор всей Европе, зарекомендовали себя наиболее «трезвыми» любовниками: лишь каждый седьмой из них признал допустимым использование небольшого количества алкоголя при соблазнении.


Также ученые–сексологи отмечают, что 50% людей в мире признаются, что их могут соблазнить «совершенно некрасивые люди», при условии, что к ним применят хорошие методы покорения и смогут их заинтересовать.

Самыми непривередливыми считаются *норвежцы*: семь из десяти этих северян готовы с радостью отдаться, поддавшись «технологически грамотному соблазну»: с множеством комплиментов, подарками, романтическим ужином и «красиво обставленной кульминацией».


Другое дело – *Франция* – страна романтики и истинных кавалеров. Французы обожают подарки, предпочитают дарить цветы и шоколадные конфеты, ходить в галереи, засиживаться в кафе, устраивать пикники в парках. Но француженку невозможно соблазнить за пару часов при помощи обычного «джентльменского набора». По меньшей мере, ее нужно впечатлить.


А вот *британцы и голландцы* готовы любить всегда и везде. Именно в Англии и Голландии обнаружилось самое большое количество представительниц древнейшей профессии. Причем здешние жрицы любви подчиняются своеобразному кодексу поведения. Например, проституткам разрешено строить глазки, демонстрировать свои «телесные» прелести и профессиональные «навыки» - все это не ближе 3 футов и 5 дюймов к потенциальному клиенту (чуть меньше 1 метра).


Также запрещено хватать потенциальных клиентов за руки (и прочие органы) и тащить за собой без их на то «осознанного, в трезвом уме и памяти, согласия». Все эти «кудрявые» формальности беспрекословно исполняются и в богемном районе Лондона Сохо, и в амстердамском квартале красных фонарей.

----------

